# Chances of having blocked tubes ??????



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Sorry if this sounds daft.I am going for a HSG tomorrow ,I have had 2 IUI'S both BFN and my cons want my tubes checked before I have my final IUI. I was just wondering if it is more likely to have a blockage or scar tissue if you have been pregnant in the past? 

I have a 4 1/2 year old  boy and the labour was very long and traumatic and Oliver was born after a long labour with lots of help and I was just wondering if it would have done any damage

Thanks for reading

Kelly x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Difficult labour and delivery wouldn't cause scarring etc so would not have affected tubes but blockages can occur over time so only by doing a HSG can you know for sure if they are clear.

Ruth


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ruth,

Thanks for the reply,you have put my mind at rest

Kellyx


----------

